# Welche Protektoren/Schienbeinschoner?!



## Katinka87 (18. Januar 2012)

Hallo Mädelz 

kann mir einer was empfehlen? Hab da garkein Plan welche gut sind -.-
Welche sind für en schmales langes Bein geeignet? Hab bei den meisten schiss, dass die runter rutschen oder wenn nur Gummi vorhanden ist, dass es sich schnell weiten wird . Wär cool, wenn ihr mir da welche empfehlen könnt bzw. welche aufkeinenfall! Achso gibt es eigentlich auch welche die en bisl knalliger aussehn....so in pink oder babyblau ?

LG
Katinka87


----------



## Menuett (18. Januar 2012)

Hast du hier schon geguckt : http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=528297 
Da steht wenigstens schon ein bissl was drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Katinka87 (18. Januar 2012)

ok Danke, ich wühl mich da mal durch!

LG


----------



## kalkhoffpink (11. Februar 2012)

Also ich hab mir bei INTERSPORT diese Schienbeinschoner geholt. Sind eigentlich für Fussball, aber perfekt geeignet. Durch die Stulpen ums Fussgelenk verrutschen sie überhaupt nicht und durch die eingearbeiteten Knöchelschoner bieten sie noch zusätzlichen Schutz. Sind recht bequem, gut belüftet und leicht. Von der Länge her passen prima Knieprotektoren drüber und kosten gerade mal 10 Euro....
Gibts in unterschiedlichen Größen, meine sind "M"

Ich hab übrigens zwei Paar. Bei einem hab ich die Knöchelschoner raus gemacht, weil die sonst in den höheren Winterschuhen stören. Für den Sommer perfekt!


----------

